# Looking for the possibilities in Canada :-)



## maneeratc_apac (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi all, 

I am Thai and used to sent by the company to work in Toronto for 6 months in 2000. I worked in electronic manufacturing service company that time.Now I do not work there. 

Then I joined another recruitment company as a regional recruiter in AP. 

I break my career since almost end last year and now I am looking forward to working in Toronto again. 

I have BBA in marketing but my profile is more in operation & SCM & recruitment who always manages the global account. 

What is possible and good & short process to work there? I also consider other EN-speaking areas. 

Thanks in advance for your advice. 

Have a great day. 

Maneerat


----------

